# Our beloved Chelsey has lost her battle



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

*December 09, 2006 at 03:40 PM CST*Our precious angel; Chelsey Coy Campbell lost her battle with cancer this afternoon. Chelsey died peacefully while holding her parents hands and surrounded by many family members. Thank you God for her wonderful life and for all the many lives she has touched during this illness. Funeral arrangements are pending at Crowder Funeral Home in Dickinson and will be posted on the carepage when available. On behalf of the Campbell's thank ALL of you for your prayers and support


The above is from her Care Page.

Please say a prayer for her and her family.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

*Chelsey*

We lost an angel on earth today. Please say a prayer for her family and for her on her new journey. What an inspirational little lady.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Prayer Sent..god Bless


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I've been following this since the beginning. My heart is now completely broken. I am very sorry to hear this. God, give her a great place in Heaven. amen. CF?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

On the way. God speed. Sorry, I have no words right now.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

She's with the angels now, and all she'll ever know is endless, perpetual joy.

Amen.

Cg


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Prayers sent with a tear in my eye. May God welcome her home and comfort those she has left behind.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent.
She touched so many


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

323 *December 09, 2006 at 03:40 PM CST*
Our precious angel; Chelsey Coy Campbell lost her battle with cancer this afternoon. Chelsey died peacefully while holding her parents hands and surrounded by many family members. Thank you God for her wonderful life and for all the many lives she has touched during this illness. Funeral arrangements are pending at Crowder Funeral Home in Dickinson and will be posted on the carepage when available. On behalf of the Campbell's thank ALL of you for your prayers and support.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

We will remember her during Mass tomorrow. May God comfort her family thru this final chapter. Chelsea is at peace with the Lord, free from all she endured and will live forever in the hearts of those who loved her so much.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

My prayers are sent to the family. God Speed Chelsey.

Dani California


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Prayers*

Prayers sent to a wonderful girl and family who have showed us so much in the past few months about what life is really about. God Bless her and Im thankful she is no longer in pain or having to fight. May God bless this girl and her family.

Zac


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

I am very sorry to hear that. May God Bless Chelsey and her family.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

May God Bless Chelsey and her family


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

A small candle lit....and some special Prayers sent to light the way.....

chief


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Prayers Sent


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

May she live in Peace and without pain side by side with our Savior. God Bless her and her family.


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

*sorry to hear*

sorry to hear of her passing;...some people are put on this earth to teach us and show us how to be better people,she was one....god bless


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

I was about to go to a Saturday evening church service, a very unusual thing for me. Now I won't, because I am hurt and angry. ~ I BELIEVE, but at the moment I am not in the mood to pray in supplication, except for succor and peace for the Campbell family.

At least now the littlest angels now have a cheerleader and guide.










angelsm​


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

So sorry. She touched a lot of hearts. Prayers for her family and friends


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That just breaks my heart. May God Bless Chelsey. Prayers sent asking for comfort for the family.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Chelsey is at peace. Prayers for the Cambells.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I feel the pain and I wish I had something to say! 

I cant right now.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Prayers Sent!


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Sad news. Prayers on the way and God bless!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

She most definitely touched me. Her passing overwhelmed me with sadness, I pray she's in a better place.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

We knew this day would come. We all love you Chelsey and you will forever be in all of our hearts. Our prayers go out to the Cambells.


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

My prayers for her and her family. 

sb:


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

Prayers sent !!


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Dear Lord we ask you to be with the family and relatives during this period. Chelsey is in a better place with a new assignment and does not have to suffer anymore.

Let us all learn from the example she set.

Charles


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## ROSIE (May 23, 2004)

I am so sorry and my prayers are with the family.

rosie


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I'm so lossed for words. Her Battle is over and this brave Angel is now in God's hands.
She brought so many sharing and caring people together.
Prayers Sent.

With my deepest sorrow
Robs


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Gods Speed to the little angel. My heart and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

So sorry, she feels no pain now, bless her family.....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Prayers from our hearts,may she rest in peace.condolencses to the family.She touched us all deeply,The Stuntz Family


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I never had the opportunity to meet her but have followed many of the posts and almost felt that I knew her. I lost a young nephew years back and based on that experience I can't even begin to imagine suffering the loss of a child. My heart and prayers go out to the family. God bless.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Heartbroken....We all love you, Chelsey.......


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Our deepest condolenses to the Campbell family. Prayers for all and I'm sure Chelsey is smiling down on you now. Annette Triska & family.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Chelsey*

My thoughts and prayers to the family..Candle lit.....


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Thoughts and condolences out to the family and thanks out to Chelsey. This little lady has inspired many of us to reach out and live life to the fullest.

Rick


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

god bless her she has no more pain and suffering our prayers are with her and her family


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

It's hard to push back the tears to type. Chelsey touched so many of us. My sincerest condolences to the family, and prayers for comfort and healing.

God Bless.


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Heartbreaking news. Prayers are sent. Gold Bless the Campbell family.


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm glad I got to meet her. She warmed all our hearts. I'll pray for her family.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I went by the Campbells earlier this AM. All the family was there or on the way. Oh how I have dreaded this day. Her assignment here on earth is over along with her pain and suffering and she now is with the Lord pain free and smiling that beautiful smile. I think she may have been an Angel sent from Heaven .Pray for her family. This 2cool family is something to behold. Thanks again to all.

Charlie


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a very heavy heart. I'm so sorry she lost her battle. I pray she is living a pain free happiness now. God, please be with her family.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

She is now shed of the cloak of an earthly body and is clad in the radiance and splendor of God's grace and love. Deepest sympathy and prayers for the family.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

God Bless you Chelsey. Heaven has a new angel. Prayers for the family.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

My condolences and prayers


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

She was an inspiration to all of us here at 2cool. God Bless her and her family.We Wish You Fair winds and following seas Chelsey. Capt. David


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers go out to her family. She was an Angel on Earth we whomever lives she touched, they are truely blessed...


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent. No more pain, no more sorrow. We'll see ya on the other side Chelsey.


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

Prayers sent and my deepest condolences to her family.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

May these words give comfort.

Jesus said, "My sheep hear My voice, and I know them, and they follow Me. And I give them eternal life, and they shall never perish; neither shall anyone snatch them out of My hand. My Father, who has given them to Me, is greater than all; and no one is able to snatch them out of My Father's hand. I and My Father are one." John 10:27-30 New King James Version (NKJV)

Jesus said, "I am the resurrection and the life. He who believes in Me, though he may die, he shall live." John 11:25 (NKJV)

Jesus said, "Let not your heart be troubled; you believe in God, believe also in Me. In My Father's house are many mansions; if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you. And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again and receive you to Myself; that where I am, there you may be also." John 14:1-3 (NJKV)

The Apostle Paul said, "... the time of my departure is at hand. I have fought the good fight, I have finished the race, I have kept the faith." II Timothy 4:6-7 (NKJV)

"Precious in the sight of the Lord is the death of his saints." Psalm 116:15 (NKJV)


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent....Bob and Norma


----------



## flathooked (Jun 12, 2005)

Prayers sent^


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

My deepest sympathy and prayers for her family.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## RedSurfer (Aug 11, 2005)

So sorry to hear this sad news. Prayers sent and God bless.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

I never had the priveledge of meeting Chelsey but felt like I knew her very well from all the wonderful people on this board. She is a true Angel! I am trying to fight back the tears so that i can type. I pray for all her family and friends...She is now in a better place with no more suffering.
My deepest sympathy goes out to the family!

Kelly


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

prayers sent and tears shed...........


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Heartfelt prayers sent to Chelsey's family.


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Children are gifts from God. We cherished them from beginning to end. Words can not express how I feel. I pray that the Family will continue to be strong and I pray that God will accept Chelsey in his gracious arms.


----------



## flatzman (Apr 5, 2005)

God please help her loved ones deal with this tremendous loss. I know you have a speacial place that awaits this precious little girl. Amen.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Chelsey and family..I'm at a loss for words but the love I share will always be there...Chels..love ya girl..a true inspiration u were to many.


----------



## WishICouldFISH (Oct 14, 2004)

It is obvious how many lives this young lady touched including my own. Chelsey's fight has been a true inspiration and I agree with her - "Cancer Vacuums". Her short life and how I feel today reminds me of the Robert Frost poem - Nothing gold can Stay.

For you Chelsey:

Nature's first green is gold, 
Her hardest hue to hold. 
Her early leafs a flower; 
But only so an hour. 
Then leaf subsides to leaf. 
So Eden sank to grief, 
So dawn goes down today. 
Nothing gold can stay.


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

An angel has found her wings. God speed.
The Stapleton Family


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i extend my heartfelt condolences to the campbell's and to all of chelsey's extended family and friends. may chelsey live in peace in a better place, and also in the hearts and minds of all whose lives she touched.

bruce


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Our deepest sympathy goes out to the family, prayers are with you. God is with you during this difficult time. Chelsey was an inspiration to all of us and we are deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Deepest Sympathys to all of the Cambells .

Oxx.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

To the Campbell family, I haven't the words to express my sorrow, I am so deeply sorry for your loss. May God help you in your time of need, Stay strong for each other, and know in the grand scheme of things, this has all happened fro some reason we mortals cant fathom. I am glad to have had the honor of meeting Chelsey, and am glad she is now no longer suffering, no longer feels paiin, is no longer relying on medications to make her life more bearable, and is in the presense of God and all that is splendid in Heaven. Heavon now has its newest angel, and she will be looking after all of us that are left behing, and protecting her loved ones. May God bless you and your family, You will be in my prayers.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

My deepest codolences to the family with prayers for strength and understanding. May God hold this angel in the palm of his hands.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

My heart is breaking as I type this. When_ I touched her hand and said goodbye at the party I looked extra long at her, knowing it could be the last time. I do not know why Chelsey got to me so much, and so many others, but she did. I have prayed more for her that anyone I can ever remember, God likes it when you talk to him. I wish it could have worked out different, I wanted that. But Chelsey seemed so strong and uncomplaining. So at peace with her eternal future. She fought so hard, as if to show us how to fight, determined, even cheerful in the face of such great odds._

_My heartfelt condolences to the entire Campbell family, GOD BLESS you all with peace. _


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

My thoughts, prayers and condolences to the family and all her legion of friends.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My thoughts and prayers to the family.

TH


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

*Yes, but why so young? ~ THE SUNSET PIECE*

*THE SUNSET PIECE*

Christ but this earth goes over to the squall of time!

Hi but she heels to it - rail down, ribs down, rolling

Dakotas under her hull! And the night climbing

Sucking the green from the ferns by these Berkshire boulders!

She'll roll the two of us clean of her one day lifting -

Draining the dark from her gutters with slick slide,

The night running off from her - you and me like driftwood:

Men we've known like litter on the tide.

She'll roll us clear of her, drowned in a dragging wake,

Time going over us, touching us like a sea -

You and me that bragged our berths were taken

For death's eventual wharves and foreign quay:

You and me that bragged of an end to the journey -

The bow brought fast, the stern warped in, the screw

Dead in a dirty wash and the sea gulls turning:

Earnest faces and no face we knew.

You and me!

And watch her! She's God's planet!

She luffs in the wind and she logs in the seaway rolling.

This earth's no ship to board for any land -

Even for death's.

The night among the boulders. . . .

_Archibald MacLeish_ - 1936


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Good night Chelsey,*

Sweet, pain-free dreams for eternity. God bless you and your family.- Doug


----------



## finseeker (May 21, 2004)

*Grace*

May God's Grace find it way into your heavy heart.may you always rember how blessed you were to have had such a treasure in your life.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

man that suxs 
prayers sent


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

It breaks my heart everytime I hear that a parent has lost a child. I will pray for her family. We actually have not lost them We know exactly where they are. And if we are lucky we will see them again one day. YOU MUST LIVE WITH HOPE and FAITH IN TOMORROW and what it will bring. The next year and beyond will be a difficult time for her family and friends. NO matter how good their attitude is. It is just hard sometimes. My own little girl (6 1/2) died one year ago this week in an accident as many of you know. They are much better off than we are. They are in a wonderful place. They are the lucky ones. It is hard to live here without them, but we must go on until it is our turn. We must continue to live and be thankful that we ever had them in our lives even if it was too short of amount of time. You do not know how many days you will have to live on this earth or how many days you will have with the ones you love. All people do not grow old. DO NOT TAKE THEM FOR GRANTED. Yesterday is gone forever, Tomorrow is not guaranteed, so ALL YOU REALLY HAVE IS TODAY. MAKE THE MOST OF IT. GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU. Hug and kiss and tell your children how much you love them an extra time or two today and be thankful. Remember not to sweat the small stuff so much. They are just kids being kids. Again God Bless and prayers sent to Chelsey's family.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

peace little one 

i cant say how i feel.sad2sm 
stix


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

I've been reading this board for about 3 years but I've never posted. I have 3 kids if anything ever happened to any of them I don't know how I would act I'm so sorry my eyes are full of tears. Please be strong and keep going on.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I want to add my condolences and prayers for the family. I never met Chelsey, but I know she was special. She's in heaven and free from the pain she endured.


----------



## Splitshot (May 23, 2004)

Prayers sent, 

Condolences to the Family.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

We have lost a beautiful light in this world with her passing. I know all the words should be understood of Chelsey being in a better place now. I understand them as well. But I can't help the sadness. I can't fight the tears and have been unable to write the feelings all day.


Enough said for now. God Bless the Campbell family in there time of need. God speed Chelsey and thank you for allowing me to be just a small fraction of your beautiful life. I will miss you.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

It is hard not to struggle with the understanding of why God would want a soul to come back home after such a short time on earth. Reflecting back on all that has happened in regards to this precious girl we may find some answers. 

She has touched many lives of this family here and brought out exceptional traits that some may have never shown before. This young lady taught more lessons and touched more lives than many of us put together will ever do in an entire lifetime. Some have received blessings that will stay in the heart forever. 

Thank you Chelsey for showing us unconditional love and for teaching us how show it regardless of circumstance. You are a rock with a soft heart. God sure has a treasure to behold.

Prayers going up. 

GCB


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Prayers for Chelsey and her family.


----------



## Oldeman (May 23, 2004)

Our prayers are sent. She is now an angel with God.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Prayers going out to her family and many friends.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Prayers for strength for the Campbells and all of the family's friends. God welcomed a beautiful angel into the kingdom of heaven today.


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear this sad news. I feel for the family. so sad.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Go tell it on the mountain. A beautiful angle was welcomed to heaven today.


----------



## atm_93 (Mar 16, 2005)

Prayers for the family, and one for the friends that accompanied her on the journey. No one can explain why some are called to journeys we dont' understand. 

And praise to all that assisted to ease her pain (nurses, family, friends).


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

May the Lord bless and keep the Campbell family...Chelsey is watching over everyone...today she got her wings...

My heart is saddened, but I still BELIEVE!

Susan


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

This is sad to hear. Prayers sent.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Dear Lord,

Your newest Angel, Chelsey Campbell touched us in ways that only You knew were possible. 

Through her, You showed us love is precious, life can be short, and every moment matters.

Let us rejoice and reflect on the lessons Chelsey brought into our hearts, as we celebrate her life, and her arrival at Your Side.

We give thanks to You now for having blessed us with this Angel, and pray that through her, you've reached many that will join her with You in the kingdom of Heaven.

In Jesus' Name I pray, Amen.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

It makes me sad that she is gone. It makes me happy that God has made her whole again and she is experiencing something _right now_ more wonderful than we could ever imagine.

To the Campbell family, Chelsey will always be an insperation to us all. God bless you and I'm sorry that you are going thru this right now.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

To para-phrase the 23rd Psalm:

....Ye, though I walk throug the shadow of death, I will fear no evil.... and I will dwell in the house of the lord forever.

Seems to fit this couageous young lady. May God comfort the family and friends of this Angel.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Grayfish, I feel your pain and share your tears. I lost a real good friend on 11-27-06 to cancer also. All I can say is you and your family were blessed to have Chelsey in your life for the short time she was here.

GOd Bless and Comfort to you,

Mike T


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Holy Father,

Pour out your Spirit on Chelsey's family and friends and give them your comfort for their sorrow. Only you have the power to soothe our soul and bring us the peace that passes understanding. Your ways are not our ways, but we seek your will, and we look to you for strength and guidance during times of deep sorrow.

Your love and your mercy are everlasting, and you guide us in your perfect patience. Help us look to Jesus, the one who loves us most and died to forgive our sins and make us whole. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

poor little angel prayers sent. godspeed girl!


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

*So Sorry*

We know the family must be in grief. She was so loved by folks here and we will miss her. God please take good care of this Angel. Our thoughts and prayers to her family.
James & Diane


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

My thoughts and prays for this brave little girl and her family at this time....what a inspiration to all


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

Bay Gal said:


> Dear Lord,
> 
> Your newest Angel, Chelsey Campbell touched us in ways that only You knew were possible.
> 
> ...


Thank you BayGal, ditto for a precious young lady

Bogey


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

May the Lord lift up the Campbell family in this most trying time, and give them strength to endure. So mote it be.


----------



## Txpintal (Sep 19, 2004)

*Sad*

First Message I get after putting the boat on the trailer !!! Had just Talk to my son about it Friday after School, and showed him 2 cool website with update. He was a classmate of hers for a time, God Bless her Family, Prayers are lifted up.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

So sorry to hear this....Prayers sent.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

I did not know her except through what was posted on this board and yet my heart aches as though I did. God bless her and her family.

I know not why
And cannot say
But God has called 
One more today

She's gone home
To better things
One more angel
Has earned her wings


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

This has taken awhile to set in with me... I am profoundly sad on one hand and happy for Chels in the other. I know she fought hard to beat this disease but I also hope that she is in a much better place now, free of sickness and pain. The real sorrow I feel is for her parents and sister... what a loss that must be. I hope they find peace and are comforted by the knowledge that their little girl was such an inspiring force and brought many people, many of who are now friends, together just from her story. I will surely miss that infectious smile she had in every picture I ever saw of her and in person when my wife and I got to meet her. God bless Chelsey Campbell and I hope to meet her again one day.


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

As far as us Texans are involved,this is just as important as "Remember the Alamo'Remember Chelsey'God bless her.I would want her on any team of mine.Prayers sent.Kirk.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

My deepest condolences and prayers


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

I had never met Chelsey or her family, but like many others, I have followed the updates on her while she fought so bravely against this terrible disease. When I read the news about her losing her battle with it today, my heart just sank.
May God bless her soul and give comfort to her family and friends.
Rest in Peace Chelsey...


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

Yaw don't know me but I want to say something. There is nothing better in this world than a little person or two to wake you up each morning. When this is taken from you something has to take the place. Be strong It's going to take a little while. Keep looking foward, toward your goals Time heals everthing. I'm so sorry but you have to stick togather.


----------



## Igottafish (Oct 26, 2006)

Prayer's sent to her Family and Friends. One day in the near future the dark clouds will lift and the sun will shine through.


----------



## blonde_fishbait (Dec 14, 2005)

I surely didn't come here this evening expecting heartbreak.
What a sad sad post, but she is not in any pain now.
Prayers for peace and comfort during this time of such sorrow.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

My heart is just broken for this brave young lady and this special loving family... 

Father God let their hearts be lifted up in this time of great sorrow... for only You can comfort them in this time... let them know they are loved...

... I will praise You in this storm
and I will lift my hands
for You are who You are
no matter where I am
and every tear I cry
You hold in Your hand
You've never left my side
and though my heart is torn
I will praise You in this storm.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Too Young, Too Inocent, To be at peace.* 
My prayers go out to Chelsey's family knowing that she is now no longer suffering. Our pain will go away. Our Memories will stay with us forever.


----------



## flathooked (Jun 12, 2005)

Bay Gal said:


> Dear Lord,
> 
> Your newest Angel, Chelsey Campbell touched us in ways that only You knew were possible.
> 
> ...


 I posted about prayers sent earlier, I just could not think of what to say.

I did not know Chelsey personally, but followed the regular updates and felt that I did know her to an extent. I just want to express my sympathy to her family and friends. May she go with God!

Fair Winds and Following Seas You Will Be Missed!!

Mark


----------



## sandytexas (Jun 24, 2006)

Dear Family and friends of Chelsey - 
Prayers sent, candle lit; may peace and love wash away our sorrow, giving way for joy to have been touched by an angel. Special prayers for her family that the pain that they feel be brief and precious memories cradle their hearts with love from Chelsey in heaven.
Take care,
Sandy


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

My uncle taught me as a child, if you can count all your true friends on one hand you've accomplished something rare.

Chelsey must have touched many lives judging from the outpouring of love displayed in here.

I never met Chelsey but felt as if I knew her from all that was written. She will be missed.

My family and I will be praying for your loss today. There's no doubt Chelsey is with Jesus.

Our deepest condolence,
S.M. - Steve


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Prayers sent and my deepest condolences to her family. God bless.


----------



## the waterman (May 26, 2005)

Wow, I am not sure I have words to describe my sorrow for the Campbell family right now. I never met Chelsy or her parents in person but felt like I did through this board so I am grieving for all the Campbell's right now.

It is 4:15 in the morning as I type this and I am up because our little boys (4&2) woke up and came into our bedroom as they sometimes do so I went to put them back in their beds. While I did this, I could not help but think about this post and the family. I have so many emotions going through my head it is hard to type. Chelsy was a very special person to all of us hear on this board I believe. She made me stop numerous times and think about how lucky I am to have the beautiful family I do and to appreciate all my time with them which is hard to do sometimes with a 4 and 2 year old and a new born.

You know about 2000 years ago our Heavenly Father gave us all a beautiful gift in that of His Son Jesus. I believe that you (Mr. & Mrs. Campbell) have now given back to Him a beautiful gift in Chelsy. I believe He has BIGGER plans for our lost ANGEL and that Chelsy will be watching over all of us in some small way or other. Rest assuredly that all of us hear at 2 Cool will have Chelsy and her family in our hearts and prayers for many years to come as she had that kind of impact on us.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Prayers for Chelsy's family from the Kristof house. She is now with our Lord with no pain and a body made perfect.


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Prayers sent.May God Bless Her.


----------



## Fishing-Fiddler (Apr 30, 2006)

Lord sometime we don't understand your time, but we place our faith and Chelsey in your hands. It is comforting to know that Chelsea knew our savioir Jesus Christ. It is also comforting to know that she is with him as we speak. May the Holy Spirit be with the Campbells through out these trying times and may we be there for them too.
God be with us all.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

prayers sent god bless the Campbell family threw the hard times LORD .AMEN


----------



## shepco (Dec 8, 2004)

i am so sorry God be with you


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

God Bless the whole family. Coop and family


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

We all hurt now in our hearts, but we need to rejoice since Chelsey is rewarded with a place in the Kingdom of our Lord.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

my heart just breaks knowing what Chelsey's family will be going though. the timing of things like this, i do not understand. however, i know that God has called her home for reasons only he knows. i have to trust in that, and it brings me comfort. 

my prayers are going up for Chelsey's family, and many friends. 

trudy


----------



## thebigcatch (Nov 11, 2006)

god bless your family


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Like everyone else has said, she is in a beautiful place now where there will never be anymore pain or suffering, she will become an angel to watch over us all.

My prayers and sorrow to her family. But remember, you will be reunited some day.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Seeing this really breaks my heart. It's not somethign I will ever understand, but it's something that is part of life.

The Campbell family is in our thoughts as they go through this very difficult time. I just hope they find a small comfort knowing that their little girl and sister a is no longer hurting.



God Bless.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Prayers sent. She is in a better place now without any pain. God Bless.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Thank you Chelsey for being such an inspiration to us all. We whine and moan about things we should be thankful for. Thanks for making me see that a little more clearly.


----------



## tarpon_fly (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear this news.
The pain being expressed in all these posts is a testament to how deeply Chelsea touched everyone on this board.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I too have lost a family member this year she waited too long for a kidney. I know how you feel. The Crowders really helped us out. Prayers sent.

sandy


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Words escape me....*

*Thoughts and prayers are with all family members.*


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I never met or knew Chelsey Campbell but from reading the 15 pages of this thread (so far) sounds like she had a bigger family than those that were just blood related. God Bless her and all her family members during this time. Prayers sent.....


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Bimini Twisted said:


> Thoughts and condolences out to the family and thanks out to Chelsey. This little lady has inspired many of us to reach out and live life to the fullest.
> 
> Rick


Her story makes want to be a better man, better husband, better father. Although she is in my prayers today she will be in my heart forever.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Chelsey's courageous is a true tribute to the human spirit. I think we can all agree that we are better people for having corssed her path. May God's love help her family through this difficult time. She will always be remembered.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Prayer's sent


----------



## corkskipper (Nov 6, 2006)

I know of Chelsey through a friend and from one of the local radio stations. My heart is with you, God bless you all for giving her a wonderful and loving family.


----------



## SKSOUTH (Jul 9, 2006)

To the Campbell family and friends,

My heart, thoughts and prayers are with you in your time of loss. Your little angel Chelsey touched my life and inspired me. Thank you and God Bless.

SKSOUTH


----------



## D-n-A (Jul 14, 2006)

*Chelsey*

May God be with the Campbell Family as they need him now more than ever for continued strength and guidance. Chelsey is our newest guardian angel and no longer in pain. She will always be an inspiration in the eyes of many especially the Shaulis Family.... angelsm


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I am sooo sorry to read this news. We often wonder "why?" I guess no matter what my faith is or how strong it may be, I may never the answer. We can only keep our sanity by believing that God has a plan and we are all part of it. Although I never met Chelsey personally I have read all the links and followed her situation. It is with great regrets that I must sit here and tell you and your family.....I'm sorry. I truly wish a miracle could have happened and saved such a precious life. Even without knowing Chelsey personally I grieve with you as I know your pain all too well. May God bless your family and hold Chelsey tight in his arms. She suffers no more. May she rest in peace.

With great sorrow,
Brice


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Carrie and I send our deepest condolenses to the Campbell family. A new and very special Angel now joins the Lord's team. Good Bless all her family and friends.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

What a loss! The bitter-sweet life of Chelsey Campbell will no doubt remain in the hearts and memories of untold numbers of people. When a child dies it is extremely painful and sad, even more so than when an older person dies because the child never got the chance to experience life. Never got the chance to discover all the wonderful things in God's world and never got to know the human pleasure of raising a family, having a meaningful career, or just the day to day pleasures we all take for granted. 

It means an awful sense of loss for the family to know that their little one has gone on before them. To know that they must carry on without the love and presence of the lost child.

Yet there is a sweetness that the life of the child gives to all who knew her. In Chelsey's case her gift to all of us was her incredible courage, her bullet proof determination to fight, her endurance to always keep a positve outlook and bright spirit and to make the most of every day. To live as best she could every day no matter what. And, perhaps the most precious and memorable gift of all....her smile. She gave it freely and easily to all and I doubt she ever knew the uplifting power that her smile had to all who were fortunate enough to experience it. 

I will remember Chelsey Campbell and her smile for the rest of my life, She is my hero. The memory of her great heart, her love, and her gentle spirit wll forever inspire us to be better people and to appreciate what we have.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent for the family. I followed all updates on Chelsey and have definitely been moved by her determination and pleasant outlook. I know 2cool has an angel up there now.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Thoughts, Prayers, and Condolences to her family. Her courageous fight and the tremendous outpouring of love and support for her have been truly inspirational.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

God Bless, Chelsey and the Cambell Family. Our Prayers are with them. Through Faith All things are Possible and God called another Angel home. I hope we meet someday at St. Peters Gate as I am sure you will be welcoming all of us sooner or later. Thankyou for all you gave us.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Chelsey is home, safe and sound. Prayers and condolences, & God blessed the Cambell family with a wonderful gift. I didn't know her, but close family members of my own have been fighting cancer for about two years now and have been following Chelsey's Story for some time. This marks the 8th time I have cried for her and her family, but these tears are tears of joy, for she now slumbers peacefully in God's loving embrace.

God bless.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

My condolences go to Chelsey's family and all who felt their lives touched by her. I felt she was an angel here on Earth and now is an angel in Heaven.

Goodbye Chelsey,
keep up the good work,
all my love,
Karen.

*To Chelsey, the child born an angel* - _RIP_

rosesm

To -JAW-,
Thank you, friend, for introducing me to such an incredibly courageous and giving young woman. I have grown through knowing her. - k


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

Sorry to hear about your loss. May prayers be with you and your family.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Chelsey. I will keep her family in my prayers.


----------



## newbie (May 26, 2004)

*sorrow*

My deepest sympathy to all of her family members and friends. My prayers go out for everyone.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Very, very sorry to hear this. Prayers sent for family and friends. God bless you through these difficult times.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Sad*

I am so sad right now that i have lost a friend and a fellow fisherman. I have met chelsy at her birthday party and she changed my life forever. She was a frighter and awesome person. it hard for me to hold back the tears because we have lost a angel that now is in heaven at the right foot of God. I can always remeber at the birthday party she read every card and who is was from and taking time to thank you for coming and present. My Prayers are with the Campbell Family and for the Nurses and Doctors at TCH.


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

i wish i knew chelsey better but even though i didnt i considered her my best friend ... my parents decided to tell me today [because i had a friend over] and just yesterday we were making plans to come see her....and i dont know how put what i feel in words...or if i should talk about it or just cry....but i cant even imagine what sandy,bubba, and especially tori are feeling....my prayers are with them tonight and forever.

-dixie


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

I am so sorry, I pray for her and her family. How can we watch football today and know what pain her folks and friends are going thru. I am so sorry, all of my worries seem so little compared to the this. I truly count my blessings and hug my own daughter a little harder tonight. May God Bless, her in Heaven.


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

Prayers go out the family! May God give you peace and comfort at this time. We'll miss you Chelsey.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

I aplogize (Campbells) that it took me SO long..LOVE YA'll Please let me know if I can do anything.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

We will miss you


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

A prayer sent to the Campbell family, all who knew Chelsey or were touched by her and also to all of her caregivers. I believe the world is a better place now that Chelsey is an angel guiding others.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

I am really truely sorry for your loss. I will pray for you and your family in the days ahead. I am sure she was a strong and beautiful child. Travis McLarty and family


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Prayers sent for the Campbell family and friends.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

im at loss for words


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Such sad news... My prayers go out to the family....


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

My deepest codolences to the family.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Pam and I have discussed it and in leiu of sending flowers etc we plan to make two contributions in Chelsey's honor. One will be to the American Cancer Society and the other will be to the Make A Wish Foundation. I'm certain that Chelsey and her family would approve

We believe that we must do all that we can to end cancer in this world and we must do all that we can to make life as pleasent as we can for those that suffer this awful disease until we do.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Pam and I have discussed it and in leiu of sending flowers etc we plan to make two contributions in Chelsey's honor. One will be to the American Cancer Society and the other will be to the Make A Wish Foundation. I'm certain that Chelsey and her family would approve
> 
> We believe that we must do all that we can to end cancer in this world and we must do all that we can to make life as pleasent as we can for those that suffer this awful disease until we do.


That is a wonderful thing for ya'll to do. Thanks Jack.

Also remember, the SNOWDROP FOUNDATION...that was started by Kevin Klein because of Chelsey.....

After speaking with Brenda, Charlies' wife....arrangements have been made......with a private family service Monday night. Tuesday night should be public mass. With the funeral to follow the next day. All details of these arrangements will be posted soon.


----------



## Red (Feb 21, 2005)

Prayers going out. Those are wonderful ideas, Walkin' Jack and Just Wad'n.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Prayers to her family. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## locorojo (Aug 16, 2005)

Chelsey and her family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

My prayers are going out to the family. Chelsey is definitely in a better place.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Children are on loan to us. This poem gave some comfort to our family years ago when my sister's 7-year-old son drowned. Maybe it will comfort now. I remembered a few of the lines, and I just now located it on the internet.

*A CHILD OF MINE*​
I'll lend you for a little while​A child of mine, God said,​For you to love the while she lives​And mourn for when she's dead.​​
It may be six or seven years,​Or forty-two or three.​But will you, till I call her back​Take care of her for me?​​
She'll bring her charms to gladden you​And - should her stay be brief -​You'll have her lovely memory​As solace for your grief.​​
I cannot promise she will stay​Since all from earth return,​But there are lessons taught down there​I want this child to learn.​​
I've looked the whole world over​In my search of teachers true,​And from all people on earth's land​I have selected you.​​
Now, will you give her all your love?​Nor think the labor vain?​Nor hate me when I come​To take her back again?​​
I fancied that I heard them say​"Dear Lord, Thy will be done.​For all the joys Thy child will bring​The risk of grief we'll run.​​
We'll shelter her with tenderness​We'll love her while we may -​And for the happiness we've known​Forever grateful stay.​​
But should the angels come for her​Much sooner than we planned,​We'll brave the bitter grief that comes​And TRY to understand."​​
Author Unknown
​


----------



## Livin2Fish (Nov 22, 2006)

God Bless the family.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Children are on loan to us. This poem gave some comfort to our family years ago when my sister's 7-year-old son drowned. Maybe it will comfort now. I remembered a few of the lines, and I just now located it on the internet.
> 
> *A CHILD OF MINE*​
> I'll lend you for a little while​
> ...


Thank you Betty, That was a great comfort.


----------



## onesourceoil (Apr 22, 2005)

Prayers sent........ May her family find the peace they deserve after such a hard fight. God Bless


----------



## mommabeachbunny (Apr 30, 2005)

Although I never knew Chelsey, I know she was a beautiful, courageous, young lady. I know she is now with our Lord and Saviour. May she rest in peace and you her family know she will be watching over you and waiting until you reunite in heaven. God bless you and keep you.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Prayers sent...Your family will be in our thoughts and prayers...Chelsey has been an inspiration to us all and you all have been a great example of how a family sticks together through the good times and bad times. Gdo Bless.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

God is taking care of her now as He always has and always will. God's speed Ms. Chelsey!!!!!!!! God watch over her family........amen.


----------



## spooky (Aug 19, 2006)

Rest easy in our Lords loving arms. Your suffering is over be at peace. Let the family find comfort in this and may they find the same peace in thier lives.
Forever we pray in his name


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Prayers sent for the Cambell family.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

So sorry to read this news.......Prayers on the way......


----------



## LanceR (May 21, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My condolences and prayers to the Campbell family from the Robinson family.


Lance


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

The Lord has a plan and a place for us all and Chelsey's place is now in heaven receiving Gods reward. My condolences to the Campbell family and everyone else that was so touched by this wonderful girl with the giant hart.


----------



## will_spear4food (Jul 20, 2005)

I likewise send condolences; and prayers for the Comforter to be with the family and friends... and with those of us whose hearts have been touched by this life and this struggle. Jesus, hold us all closely! 

WS4F


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

So sorry to hear the news of Chelsey's passing. I was so hoping she would beat this. I'm just glad we here on 2cool were able to give a little joy to such a fantastic girl in such trying times. Chelsey and the Cambell family are in my prayers!


----------



## Tops - a - Lot (Feb 7, 2005)

Prayers sent for family and friends..........


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

My prayers and sent to family and friends.


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Prayers going up.

rg


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

When my Dad passed away after his battle with cancer, we were all sitting in the room just talking. Just Mom and the kids.

Her first words were that my Dad beat his cancer. He had to leave this earth to beat it, but he beat it. Where he is now, he is cancer free and feeling absolutely no pain.


I also believe the same of Chelsey. She beat it. She had to leave us to do it, but she beat it.


----------



## hutch82 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've followed from a distance all these months as well. What a testimony she and the family have been throughout.

Lives have been changed as a result of the faith, strength and perseverance demonstrated by this young lady.

God bless you all and my prayers are with the family.


----------



## txhotrod (Aug 25, 2006)

We are so fortunate to have had this child touch our lives. Our prayers and thoughts are with the family. May god send down all his love and blessings.. Phase 3 Performance.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

My condolences and prayers to the Campbell family from the Lee family. I agree she has won the battle and that everything happens for a reason. She touched many hearts during all this. Chelsey will live in our hearts forever. Just think how cool it would be entering the gates of Heaven when the celebration is going on for the birth of our Savoir ,Christ.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

I have been following her unbelievable journey and am deeply moved by her strength and will. God bless her and the Campbell family.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Thank you, Chelsey, for all you taught us, your love, your determination, your selfless caring for others. You will be missed but never forgotten. God bless a new angel.

My prayers and condolences to the Campbell family.

Bob


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

My deepest condolences to the Campbell family. I have never met you or your daughter, but her fight was an inspiration to all of us. She is surely in a great place now, but I know you wish she was still with you. God bless you all. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

I am forever grateful for having the opportunity to get to know Chelsey. I never personally had the "in Person " meeting but I still believe I know her . Through all of her
pictures and comments on her CarePage I so looked forward to read everyday she seemed to shine right thru my computer screen.

She was truely a brave ,inspirational and beautiful young lady who will ever be etched in the hearts and minds of many people. Thank you Chelsey for bring out so many good qualities in so many people.

God Bless you Chelsey and God Bless the Campbell Family.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Our prayers are with her family and friends


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

So sorry to hear this. Prayers sent.


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

My condolences to the family and friends.
David


----------



## DIRTY WATER KUSTOMS (Aug 22, 2006)

Prayers are sent


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Im So Soory To Her This.i Have Been Following This From The Begining.i Dont Post Much But I Read Alot.i Have Prayed For This Little Lady For A Long Time Now.i Am Really Sorry For Yalls Lose.i`ll Keep Yall In My Prayers.

Big Rob


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

My condolences and prayers to the family.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Our sincere prayers are sent! She has taught us much through her battle! May God Bless All!!!

MrsTroutsnot and Troutsnot


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

I too like many others have followed the forums from the begining! Chelsey and her family have shared a great loss, although there were many great and sad moments there is a lifetime full of memories and gratitude and respect to be shared. 

May the lord bless Chelseys family and friends and allow them to capture the good times in knowing that they have allowed a great friend to go ahead of them and prepare a palace for them to one day call home and in that palace thay can continue to share the memories as a family and friends should.

god bless Topwater!


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers to the family. I lost my Dad and my mother-in-law to cancer, it is a horrible thing. I can't imagine losing a child.

My sincerest condolences.

TD


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

*chelsey*

some people dont live as long as you and i..and my friend chelsey well i didnt know her that well but i wish i did so i will call her a friend....well chelsey had cancer and fought a long hard battle and during that battle she inspired so many people and lost people. i guess your wondering how she lost people well when she was sick {not sick any more} they were scared to come around {like they would say the wrong thing or they were retarded and just forgot about her} well i didnt because she kept me going most of the time...some times i felt like just giving up on every day problems but then i thought of chelsey and kept going.....but even though people stoped coming around she fought a long good battle....until it was unberible she let go .....and she had every right to because no one would want to live in that much pain....but then again i felt like it was my fault because there was one piont where i didnt come aroung for about 2 weeks because i was so confused about what was happening ..... and the day i decided to go visit her she passed....she is in a better place now. and i m thankful for that!

i also wrote a poem for her:

a heart so gentle a heart so frail already went through such detail now leading a life painfree and happy living in comfort and cheer but way down here we miss her but she is happy and thats all that matters!

sweets-dixie-


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

Thank you dixie lee, and you are NOT 'just a kid', you are a fine young lady with a caring heart and a great future.

Bogey


----------



## leadhead (Mar 30, 2006)

*Chelsey*

I too, like so many others, have followed her struggle for some time. I do not post much but I do read the board frequently. I want to extend my condolences to the family and friends of Chelsey. She seems like a wonderful person, and I know that she is in a good place. God Bless.

David


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

God bless her, her family, loved ones, and everyone she has touched. God wanted her home and that's where she is!

Prayers Sent.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

There are just no words.... God bless her, her family, her loved ones and everyone that touched her and that she touched. We should all be so valiant as Chelsey.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

The battle has not been lost...a victory has been achieved. The Lord has used Chelsey to touch many of our lives and bring us closer to HIM and now HE has given her the relief she needs...free of pain and suffering she was taken by a host of angles to the glory HE has planned for Chelsey. So let us celebrate her life and the work she has done for the LORD and rejoice in her rewards. 

_"Lord we come to you today in praise and appreciation on how you have used your angle to touch our lives and to enrich our relationship with YOU. Lord we know that Chelsey's family is grieving her loss&#8230;please wrap your arms around their grief and give them the assurance that YOUR plan is in place and that YOU are in control and that Chelsey is basking in YOUR radiance and enjoying the glory or her rewards. Thank you for sharing one of YOUR special angles with us."_


----------



## Bottomfeeder (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

God Bless Chelsey. Prayers and condolences sent to her family, friends, and all who took great care of her.

Kelly


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Prayers and condolences are sent .


----------



## Capt Chad (May 1, 2006)

God Bless and prayers sent


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*prayers sent*

I can not even begin to know how hard it must be for the family and friends of this awsome young lady who touched my life and I never even meet her.. The lord works in mysterious ways, ways we can never know or attempt to understand. One day we will know his plan and understand why things worked out the way it did.. My prayers are with you guy's and God bless from the Ape...


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Bless the Campbells. God Speed sweet Chelsey.


----------



## sandyc911 (Oct 11, 2006)

Funeral arrangements are as follows:

Visitation from 5:00 p.m. till 9:00 p.m. with a Vigil and Rosary at 7:00 p.m. on Tuesday, December 12, 2006 with Deacon Neil Lewis officiating at Crowder Funeral Home in Dickinson, Texas. A funeral mass we be held at 2:00 p.m. on Wednesday December 13, 2006 at Shrine of the True Cross Catholic Church (300 FM 517 East) in Dickinson, Texas with Father Paul Felix officiating. Interment will follow at Mt Olivet Cemetery in Dickinson, Texas.



Also if you would like to make a memorial to Chelsey you can do so at the Snow Drop Foundation at 2310 Upland Park Dr., Sugar Land, Texas 77479. Our other request is because on the day Chelsey was told her tumors were back, she said she only wanted "Smiles in her room" so please lets try and honor her with only our smiles. God Bless.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

I've just finished reading all the newest posts on Chelsey Campbell's CarePage. ~ The website has been very slow loading today, because of increased traffic. I wonder why? 
Of the recent posts about Chelsey, I would quote two, a poem by my friend from New Zealand (Sandy asked that everyone smile per Chelsey's request), and one that just seems to capture the essence of everyone's feeling and sense of loss.

In reverse order:


> i love you .
> *Sierra Lewis* December 11, 2006 at 08:13 PM CST
> 
> chelsey.. i love you with everything i have and im terribly sad to know you are gone but im happy to know you are now in a much better place. You are the most beautiful girl that i have ever met inside and out..You truly are my hero .I look up to you in every way possible.You were like a big sister to me and i loved just hanging out with you and tori!those were the days huh .. i remember talkin about goin trick-or-treating with you and we were going to be cops and wear the long shorts and big sunglasses!haha ..that was so funny..you made me laugh so hard ...Promise me one thing,that you will never let your beautiful heartwarming smile fade...because if it did i could not go on ..you were and still are an inspiration to me and millions of people all over the world .You have touched so many peoples hearts and you are very loved and i want you to know that hun!You have a special place in my heart and it will never go away, you will be remembered for the rest of my life.And you will never ever be forgotten.I will try my hardest to help everyone to stay strong.Because if i know you .. you would want everyone to be happy and smile :]] you really are the greatest chels.You make me want to be a better person in any way or form that i can .I dont think it has really hit me yet that you are gone,but it will...i love you so much i still cant believe you are gone. You are so strong and brave you held in so long .Alot longer than expected...and i honestly think it was your heart that kept you going ..your love for everyone .i so respect you for that .Its ok that you couldnt keep all your promises babe your human it happens ..we all have our imperfections..but i really dont see any flaws or imperfections in you in any way.In my eyes you are the perfect example of perfection.I have so much to say .. so im just letting it all out.You mean the world to me and i just wanted you to know that chels!i love you so incredibly much ..ill see you again soon! ill pray for you every night and tori and your mom and dad .. we will all be fine as long as we have you in our hearts.YOU ARE MY HERO NOW AND FOREVER!! i love you!!
> ...





> *The order of the day*
> 
> Smiles are back
> I can see them on the faces
> ...


----------



## slaphappyfisherman (Apr 14, 2006)

*chelsey*

God bless your family and I know she will be close by his side with her great big smile!!


----------



## Coastalsunshine (May 21, 2004)

*Artist/Band: Paisley Brad
Lyrics for Song: When I Get Where I'm Going
Lyrics for Album: Time Well Wasted*

(Feat. Dolly Parton)

When I get where I'm going
on the far side of the sky.
The first thing that I'm gonna do
Is spread my wings and fly.

I'm gonna land beside a lion,
and run my fingers through his mane.
Or I might find out what it's like
To ride a drop of rain

(Chorus
Yeah when I get where I'm going,
there'll be only happy tears.
I will shed the sins and struggles,
I have carried all these years.
And I'll leave my heart wide open,
I will love and have no fear.
Yeah when I get where I'm going,
Don't cry for me down here.

I'm gonna walk with my grandaddy,
and he'll match me step for step,
and I'll tell him how I missed him,
every minute since he left.
Then I'll hug his neck.

(Chorus)

So much pain and so much darkness,
in this world we stumble through.
All these questions, I can't answer,
so much work to do.

But when I get where I'm going,
and I see my Maker's face.
I'll stand forever in the light,
of His amazing grace.
Yeah when I get where I'm going,
there'll be only happy tears.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I'll smile for her. She showed us courage. She showed us strength. She showed us to never give up and fight on. She taught us all many lessons we may not have learned or appreciated otherwise. I'm sure she's smiling right now with her new pair of wings and leading cheers in heaven. Thank you Chelsey! 

Here are a couple of smiles for you to decorate your silver lined cloud with! angelsm :doowapsta :spineyes: :fish:


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jaw, that quote from Sierra Lewis brought me to tears. Thanks for sharing.... 
I'm very sadden to hear what has happened.
Prayers sent to the family.
Steve


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

My deepest condolences to the Campbell family. 

My prayers go not for Chelsey who now rests in the arms of our Lord, but for her family who must somehow carry on without her. May the Lord bring comfort to them in this time of great sorrow, may he enfold them in his loving embrace and bring them peace.


----------



## blackghost_98 (Jan 31, 2006)

Words cannot express how very sorry I am about your loss. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

What a beautiful outpouring of love for the Campbell family tonight. The pictures of Chelsey with her family and friends was truly heartwarming. It was also great seeing her letter jacket and cheerleading megaphone with her friends signing it. 

Of course, Chelsey looked beautiful, but as Bubba put it, "they had a lot to work with." Yes, what a beautiful young woman. How sweet it was for the ladies from Bay Colony nail spa to bring her nail "box" and put it in the casket...I know tomorrow, before the funeral, I'll do what Chelsey would do--I'll have my nails done  (Guess where I'll be going--can you say Bay Colony Nail Spa?). 

Rejoice in Chelsey's life and legacy to life. "Only smiles!"


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

She was a precious child and Lord willing is is now looking over her family and those that she loved and touched her life. 2cool and those involved in helping her endure the final months really touched her and her families lives and you did your best. God bless Chelsea.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

My heart aches as we lost another angel on earth. You can bet she is smiling down on us from above wishing she could tell us all, especially her family how wonderful it is in heaven. I say that with a heavy heart! My continued prayers go out to her family and all that have been touched by such a wonderful woman. God has more important plans for her we can all bet on that.

We miss you Chelsey!!!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

My prayers for the family and friends sent.


----------

